# Boy Scout 2005 "icebreaker" Bass Tournaments



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Boy Scout icebreaker Bass Tournaments

2 Days- 2 Events - fish one or both

Sat. April 2, 2005- Mosquito Lake at the State Park ramp 8am-4pm
Sun. April 3, 2005- Portage Lakes at New state ramp 7:30am-3:30pm
Team or individual entry- $65 pre-entry, per tournament Postmarked by 3-28-05

PAYBACK SCHEDULE (based on 60 teams)
1st-$600 2nd-$500 3rd-$400 4th-$300 5th-$200 6th-$150 7th-$150 8th-$100 Big Bass $600 Places 1-3 plus big bass recieve plaques

For information contact- Louie Kunkle 330-825-5702 or Mike Antoniotti 330-835-1366

***Service projects at each park will be done by Boy scouts during the event
Thank You for you support Troop 127


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

check is in the mail today for the portage event, I can't wait!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be at both.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

cool, thanks for comming, hope to see you there , Joe


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

hey flipp what kind of boat will you be fishing out of? I will be in a green Pro Craft. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Joe, who are you fishing it with?


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Dave, I am fishing it with Dan Watson from the club.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Every one keeps telling me I'm color blind. I guess I am. I thought his boat was brown. At least I can't miss my boat being all white. At least I think it's white, LOL


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Yup Dans boat is a dark green. And your boat is Pink, Man you are color blind.

lol
lol
lol
hahahahahah


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL, thats pretty funny. You just wait until I draw you as a partner this year. LOL


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

lol, then I get to fish out of a pink boat! 

lol
lol
hahah


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there in a Dark Red/Gold Procraft, don't be afraid to come say hey!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

looks like its going to be a Procraft owners tourney lol


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be in a grey and silver stratos if i can make it


----------



## ea_admin (Feb 23, 2005)

ohio bass since when when were you part of the boy scouts troop127?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Back to the top.


----------

